# DVB mit Xine geht nicht (kein Plugin für MRL...)

## DeLorean

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Technisat SkyStar2 PCI Karte. Diese wird erkannt und funktioniert auch.

```
dmesg:

DVB: registering new adapter (FlexCop Digital TV device).

DVB: registering frontend 0 (Zarlink MT352 DVB-T)...

b2c2-flexcop: initialization of 'Air2PC/AirStar 2 DVB-T' at the 'PCI' bus controlled by a 'FlexCopIIb' complete

```

```
ls /dev/dvb/adapter0:

demux0     dvr0     frontend0     net0

```

```
dvbscan:

Das Erste:212500000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_7_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:513:514:32

arte:212500000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_7_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:33:34:2

Phoenix:212500000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_7_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:49:50:3

EinsPlus:212500000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_7_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:97:98:6

RTL2:578000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:353:354:16406

Super RTL:578000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:433:434:16411

VOX:578000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:545:546:16418

RTL Television:578000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:337:338:16405

ZDF:586000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:545:546:514

Info/3sat:586000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:561:562:515

Doku/KiKa:586000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:593:594:517

N24:690000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:225:226:16398

ProSieben:690000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:305:306:16403

kabel eins:690000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:161:162:16394

Sat.1:690000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:385:386:16408

Bayerisches FS:754000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:545:546:34

BR-alpha:754000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:561:562:35

hr-fernsehen:754000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:1041:1042:65

SÜDWEST BW:754000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:3601:3602:225

TELE 5:834000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:465:466:16413

HSE24:834000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:145:146:16393

tvtv DIGITAL:834000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:0:0:32770

München TV:834000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:2177:2178:18564

Eurosport:834000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:577:578:16420
```

Wenn ich nun aber in Xine DVB aufrufe bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung:

```
- xine engine error - 

There is no input plugin available to handle 'DVB://Das Erste'.

Maybe MRL syntax is wrong or file stream/source doesn't exist.
```

Das gleiche bekomme ich, wenn ich dvbscan das 'vdr' statt dem 'zap' Format in die channels.conf schreiben lasse.

Hier noch meine USE Flags aus emerge info:

```
USE="x86 3dnow X X509 aac alsa arts bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr crypt directfb doc dvb dvd dvdr font-server gif gtk hal idea java javascript jpeg mmx mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses network nocd nptl nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl pam perl php pic png python qt quicktime real ruby samba sdl skey snmp softmmu sse sse2 ssl svg tidy tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode utf8 vcd vdr vim-with-x vorbis win32codecs xine xml xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_de linguas_en userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"
```

Ich weiss echt nicht mehr, was das noch sein könnte. Hat vielleicht jemand hier einen Tip?

Gruß

Norbert

----------

## DeLorean

Hat denn wirklich keiner eine Idee   :Question: 

----------

## firefly

hast du schonmal nen sender probiert, der keine sonderzeichen wie leerzeichen und co hat (wie arte)

----------

## andi_s

liegt die channels.conf auch im richtigen verzeichnis?

muss -glaube ich- in ~/.xine/ liegen ... notfalls wuerde ich es mal mit dem mplayer versuchen (kann man auch mit "mplayer dvb://kanal" aufrufen und format der channels.conf ist identisch mit dem von xine)

wenn mplayer funzt, dann kannst du schonmal sicher sein, dass es nicht an der channels.conf liegt (sieht imo in ordnung aus)

viel glueck

----------

## DeLorean

 *firefly wrote:*   

> hast du schonmal nen sender probiert, der keine sonderzeichen wie leerzeichen und co hat (wie arte)

 

Hmm, gerade probiert, ändert auch nix.   :Confused: 

----------

## nightmarez

bei mir funktioniert das prima, mal ne dumme frage, kann es sein, dass du DVB bzw. V4L als USE-Flag bei xine vergessen hast?

----------

## DeLorean

 *nightmarez wrote:*   

> bei mir funktioniert das prima, mal ne dumme frage, kann es sein, dass du DVB bzw. V4L als USE-Flag bei xine vergessen hast?

 

Ähm, "dvb" ist schon dabei, siehe 1. Post, aber v4l nicht. Das werd´ ich gleich heute Abend mal nachholen. Danke erstmal für den Tip.

----------

## Finswimmer

v4l braucht man nicht, sofern man wirklich eine DVB Karte hat, v4l ist nur für Analog Karten,bzw Capture Karten.

Teste mal folgendes:

emerge media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-apps

Kopiere die senderliste nach .szap/

szap zdf

Wenn dann sowas wie "FE_has_lock" kommt, ists gut, dann kannst du mit:

szap $sender| mplayer -

schonmal fern schauen,

Exakt die gleiche Karte habe ich auch.

Hast du auch die richtigen Frontends aktiviert?

Tobi

----------

## DeLorean

Danke erstmal, Dein Tip mit dem Frontend war wohl richtig, wenn ich "szap zdf" eingebe bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> frontend device is not a QPSK (DVB-S) device!

 

Aber: Ich habe *alle* DVB-S Frontends, die mir zur Verfügung stehen, sowie alle Zarlink DVB-T Frontends testweise fest in den Kernel (2.6.14-gentoo-r2) einkompiliert, eben weil ich *nicht* wusste, welches ich brauche.

 *Quote:*   

> # DVB-S (satellite) frontends
> 
> #
> 
> CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=y
> ...

 

Welches Frontend wäre denn das richtige?

----------

## nightmarez

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DVB: registering frontend 0 (Zarlink MT352 DVB-T)
> 
> 

 

zarlink : mt352

----------

## DeLorean

 *nightmarez wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> DVB: registering frontend 0 (Zarlink MT352 DVB-T)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Genau das habe ich doch auch, siehe Eingangspost:

```
dmesg: 

DVB: registering new adapter (FlexCop Digital TV device). 

DVB: registering frontend 0 (Zarlink MT352 DVB-T)... 

b2c2-flexcop: initialization of 'Air2PC/AirStar 2 DVB-T' at the 'PCI' bus controlled by a 'FlexCopIIb' complete
```

Nur "szap" erzählt mir eben, das wäre das Falsche.

----------

## firefly

moment, DVB-S oder DVB-T wenn du DVB-S verwendest, dann ist das verwendete frontend falsch, da es für DVB-T zuständig ist

----------

## DeLorean

 *firefly wrote:*   

> moment, DVB-S oder DVB-T wenn du DVB-S verwendest, dann ist das verwendete frontend falsch, da es für DVB-T zuständig ist

 

Ich habe schon DVB-T, oben erwähnte Karte und Stabantenne. Warum bei "szap <Sender>" immer die Fehlermeldung "frontend device is not a QPSK (DVB-S) device!" kommt weiss ich auch nicht. Ich habe aber eh die "Zarlink MT352"-Frontends sowohl für DVB-T als auch für DVB-S eingebaut...hilf eben nur nix...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bbgermany

versuchs doch mal mit tzap, das ist denke ich dann das tool für DVB-T  :Smile: 

----------

## DeLorean

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> versuchs doch mal mit tzap, das ist denke ich dann das tool für DVB-T 

 

O.k., mit "tzap" funktioniert´s, da kommt "FE_has_lock".  :Very Happy: 

Leider zeigt mir aber der mplayer bei "tzap ZDF | mplayer" trotzdem kein Bild, da kommt nur ständig die Meldung von "tzap",

und auch der xine bleibt echt hartnäckig bei seiner Fehlermeldung   :Sad: 

Wenn ich mir die Xine Messages anzeigen lasse, dann kommen folgende Meldungen:

```
xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvb://<Sender>]

xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [dvb://<Sender>]

xine: found input plugin: DVB (Digital TV) input plugin
```

Was für ein input plugin für MRL... könnte denn dem noch fehlen?

----------

## bbgermany

als erstes mal zum beispiel

```
dvb-scan de-Berlin | tee channels.conf
```

für den fall, dass du noch keine channels.conf hast

dann die channels.conf in ~/.mplayer/ kopieren und den mplayer via

```
mplayer dvb://ZDF
```

aufrufen. dann sollte das dann gehen wenn mplayer mit dvb useflag übersetzt wurde  :Smile: 

----------

## DeLorean

Ladies and gentlemen, we´ve got TV!   :Razz: 

Danke, der Tip, die Ausgabe von "tzap" nach "mplayer" zu pipen hat nicht funktioniert, aber so geht´s!

Jetzt wär´s nur noch schön, wenn mein Xine das auch noch könnte, der ist halt irgendwie etwas benutzerfreundlicher.

Deshalb setze ich den Thread mal noch nicht auf solved.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DeLorean

Tja, fernsehen kann ich zwar nun über Umwege, aber der Ursprungspost steht natürlich immer noch. Der mplayer ist halt nicht gerade komfortabel.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Hat denn keiner hier ´ne Idee, was für ein sch*** Plugin der Xine von mir will? Hab´ das Ding ja mittlerweile mit allen auch nur halbwegs sinnvollen Useflags kompiliert, aber...nix.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## firefly

mplayer hat auch ne gtk-gui (gmplayer)  :Smile: 

----------

## Fugee47

also zum Fernsehen und auch aufnehmen ... kann ich nur den vdr empfehlen zusammen mit einem mpeg2-plugin wie softdevice ...

läuft wunderbar, und was schnelleres was Sender umschalten angeht hab ich noch nicht gesehen. (ich nutz das mit dvb-s)

----------

## Finswimmer

@Fugee47: Kannst du das evtl ein bisschen genauer erklären?

Nutze grade Xine oder Kaffeine...

Und ich dachte immer, dass vdr nur mit Mpeg2-Decoder-Karten geht...Was bewirkt das Soft-Device.

Denke auch, dass das für den Thread-Starter von Interesse ist.

Btw: Umschalten: Das liegt ja im Normalfall nur daran, wieviel gecached wird. Xine cached um die 20 Mb, also 3-4 Sekunden, Kaffeine standardmäßig gar nichts...Also ist Kaffeine subjektiv schneller, aber dementsprechend auch Fehler anfälliger...

Tobi

----------

## Fugee47

also ich hab nur ne billige dvb-s karte, deswegen ja das software mpeg2-plugin.

Da kenne ich 2, einmal das softdevice und ein plugin für xine, das letztere hab ich aber irgendwie nicht zum laufen gebracht.

1.) vdr-sourcen ziehen und compilieren

2.) softdevice-sourcen ziehen, makefile etwas anpassen und das dann compilieren

3.) vdr mit dem neuen plugin starten, ganz easy 

ich hab das ganze manuell gemacht und bin nicht über portage gegangen .....

----------

